# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  where does PERSONAL.XLS  go

## PCOR

Where should the file PERSONAL.xls-which contains the macros- be located to
ensure that it is started every time Excel is fired up
Thanks


--
Norton Professional 2004 says this email is clean...believe it

----------


## Bob Phillips

In the XLStart directory, C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\XLStart
on my machine.

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"PCOR" <ianmacfa@hotmail.com> wrote in message
news:otKdnaHRNJ1Z0UXcRVn-1w@rogers.com...
> Where should the file PERSONAL.xls-which contains the macros- be located
to
> ensure that it is started every time Excel is fired up
> Thanks
>
>
> --
> Norton Professional 2004 says this email is clean...believe it
>
>

----------


## Ian Macfarlane

I do not have that folder
c:\program files\microsoft\office\excel\xlstart

I am using Office 2003
I do have the following folders...and both of them contain my
PERSONAL.XLS

c:\program files\microsoft office\office10\excel\xlstart
c:\program files\microsoft office\office\excel11\xlstart

The actual EXCEL.EXE file is located at:
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
Appreciate any help you can provide\Thanks

*** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!

----------


## Dave Peterson

Depending on your version of windows, version of excel and upgrade path, excel
should be able to find it in a few spots.

But I like to keep mine in the spot that excel likes the best.

I'd open excel
hit alt-f11 to get to the VBE
hit ctrl-g  to see the immediate window
type this and hit enter:
?application.StartupPath

For me (xl2002 and win98), I get:
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
(You won't match this.)

But then I find my "real" personal.xls and move it there and delete all the
other copies.


Ian Macfarlane wrote:
>
> I do not have that folder
> c:\program files\microsoft\office\excel\xlstart
>
> I am using Office 2003
> I do have the following folders...and both of them contain my
> PERSONAL.XLS
>
> c:\program files\microsoft office\office10\excel\xlstart
> c:\program files\microsoft office\office\excel11\xlstart
>
> The actual EXCEL.EXE file is located at:
> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
> Appreciate any help you can provide\Thanks
>
> *** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
> Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## pcor

That was a great help....BUT
I did as you suggested and the answer was
C:\Documents and Settings\Computer\Application
Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
The trouble is that PERSONAL.XLS IS there

Any further help would be appreciated




*** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!

----------


## Dave Peterson

Are you saying that your personal.xls doesn't load?

If you've cleaned up all other copies, and the personal.xls doesn't load (when
it's where it should be), maybe excel disabled it.

Xl2002 added a feature to protect itself if it thought a workbook was damaged.

Help|about Microsoft Excel
click on the disabled items button and see if personal.xls is there.

If the file is really corrupted, you may have to delete that version and restore
from a backup.

pcor wrote:
>
> That was a great help....BUT
> I did as you suggested and the answer was
> C:\Documents and Settings\Computer\Application
> Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
> The trouble is that PERSONAL.XLS IS there
>
> Any further help would be appreciated
>
> *** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
> Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## pcor

Hi Dave
Now you are talking.
All is well when I ENABLED personal.xls\
My most sincere thanks
I have learned a lot and am very thankfull
Ian


*** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!

----------


## Dana DeLouis

Ahhhh!   Thank you Dave.  (Sound of hand hitting forehead).  I lost my
Personal.xls shortly after installing xl2003.  I've never had it since.  I
was not aware of feature either.  Thanks a million.  :>)

I was experimenting about the "Bug" (I mean Feature...) of Solver right
after I installed xl2003.   If you have a vba library reference to Solver in
Personal.xls, and then have Personal.xls hidden (normally it's hidden), then
the whole thing crashes.  I lost my ability to use Personal.xls since then,
and never found a way to get it back.  I thought I tried everything.

So, thanks a million for solving that mystery.

--
Dana DeLouis
Win XP & Office 2003


"Dave Peterson" <ec35720@netscapeXSPAM.com> wrote in message
news:41D88119.BA51E474@netscapeXSPAM.com...
> Are you saying that your personal.xls doesn't load?
>
> If you've cleaned up all other copies, and the personal.xls doesn't load
> (when
> it's where it should be), maybe excel disabled it.
>
> Xl2002 added a feature to protect itself if it thought a workbook was
> damaged.
>
> Help|about Microsoft Excel
> click on the disabled items button and see if personal.xls is there.
>
> If the file is really corrupted, you may have to delete that version and
> restore
> from a backup.
>
> pcor wrote:
>>
>> That was a great help....BUT
>> I did as you suggested and the answer was
>> C:\Documents and Settings\Computer\Application
>> Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
>> The trouble is that PERSONAL.XLS IS there
>>
>> Any further help would be appreciated
>>
>> *** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
>> Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------


## Dave Peterson

Mine went away soon after I installed xl2002.

I searched through the registry to fix it.  (That was pretty ugly!)

Dana DeLouis wrote:
>
> Ahhhh!   Thank you Dave.  (Sound of hand hitting forehead).  I lost my
> Personal.xls shortly after installing xl2003.  I've never had it since.  I
> was not aware of feature either.  Thanks a million.  :>)
>
> I was experimenting about the "Bug" (I mean Feature...) of Solver right
> after I installed xl2003.   If you have a vba library reference to Solver in
> Personal.xls, and then have Personal.xls hidden (normally it's hidden), then
> the whole thing crashes.  I lost my ability to use Personal.xls since then,
> and never found a way to get it back.  I thought I tried everything.
>
> So, thanks a million for solving that mystery.
>
> --
> Dana DeLouis
> Win XP & Office 2003
>
> "Dave Peterson" <ec35720@netscapeXSPAM.com> wrote in message
> news:41D88119.BA51E474@netscapeXSPAM.com...
> > Are you saying that your personal.xls doesn't load?
> >
> > If you've cleaned up all other copies, and the personal.xls doesn't load
> > (when
> > it's where it should be), maybe excel disabled it.
> >
> > Xl2002 added a feature to protect itself if it thought a workbook was
> > damaged.
> >
> > Help|about Microsoft Excel
> > click on the disabled items button and see if personal.xls is there.
> >
> > If the file is really corrupted, you may have to delete that version and
> > restore
> > from a backup.
> >
> > pcor wrote:
> >>
> >> That was a great help....BUT
> >> I did as you suggested and the answer was
> >> C:\Documents and Settings\Computer\Application
> >> Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART
> >> The trouble is that PERSONAL.XLS IS there
> >>
> >> Any further help would be appreciated
> >>
> >> *** Sent via Developersdex http://www.developersdex.com ***
> >> Don't just participate in USENET...get rewarded for it!
> >
> > --
> >
> > Dave Peterson

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## workmana

hi,

Just found this thread by searching from Google.

Despite being a couple of years old now, solved my problem in 10 seconds.

Thank you!

----------


## RonniKat

I want to thank Dave for providing a great way to find my lost personal.xls 
Just love google!

----------

